

101 Unconventional Sources for Entrepreneurial Funding  - prakash
http://www.virtualhosting.com/blog/2008/101-unconventional-sources-for-entrepreneurial-funding/

======
drewcrawford
> _Credit card consolidation: Use a credit card consolidation service to free
> up your existing credit so that you can use it again._

WTF? No. If you're in debt, you need to be focused on getting out of debt, not
starting a startup.

And even if you're not in debt, you shouldn't be financing a startup from
credit card debt.

Two bad ideas combined: superfail.

